# Oil Pressure Gauge



## stl_head (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello all! I am new to forum, recently purchased 05 Phantom Black M6, and I really like the car, however, I cant stand not having an oil pressure gauge. Has anyone done a gauge retrofit, or is there a solution out there for an add on gauge package that does not look like an add on??? Thanks in advance. I had an original 65, Black, 4 speed, Tri Power, Goat, 40 years ago, and this new one is the best thing I have driven since then in a performance car, and I have had a lot of cars in 40 years. I hope I never grow up.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Sorry if this is from another forum, but here is a link to a gauge pod that looks pretty sweet. The only problem is you have to do the prep work and paint yourself. It shoudnt be too bad though. http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15553&highlight=gauge+pod

Here is a pic of the pod.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Try this.  
http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/interior_items.htm


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks, coudnt find the link. :cheers


----------



## stl_head (Feb 1, 2005)

*Gauges*

Thanks for the replies, they look pretty good.


----------



## Tyrod (Mar 1, 2005)

stl_head said:


> Thanks for the replies, they look pretty good.


Are you considering a mechanical or electric gauge?


----------



## stl_head (Feb 1, 2005)

*Gauges*

Tyrod, Mechanical or electric, the ones referred to in the responses, are color matched Autometer Pro Comp, probably electric. I just really like to see what is going on with the motor, before it is too late.


----------

